
A Meteorite Ruined an Alabama Woman's Afternoon 65 Years Ago - ohjeez
https://www.space.com/meteorite-hit-alabama-woman-65-years-ago.html
======
h2odragon
> Shockingly, Hodges is not the only person to have been hit by a meteorite

... Some insurance company oughtta be paying these people to stay home and
never, ever go anywhere. It'd be worth it for the ad campaign.

